

Generating original project names that sound good  - Jacobi
http://www.iptech-group.com/node/438

======
markyc
"names that sound good" - like iptech-group?

fancy functions, but no actual examples?

spending more than an hour for the name sounds like procrastination for
bootstrappers

not that i don't do it too..

------
ArekDymalski
I hope someone will implement it and join it with domain registration form so
I will never see a project with from .io and .ly breed ;)

